# Anyone actually FINISHED super mario 64?



## MayDay (Dec 9, 2008)

I remember back when I was a wee tot, the first game I played was super mario 64 on my Nintendo 64.

Only thing was, I never managed to collect all the stars. I think I got stuck somewhere on the 56th star... So anyone here who has completed the game? I would have loved to play mario again but I lost my Nintendo ages ago  

I'm curious what was the total number of stars you were suppose to collect^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

120 stars...not worth it, cause all you get is to meet yoshi, get 99 lives and a new third jump.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

I've beaten the entire game. Took me roughly 2 years to do so.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2008)

70 minimum to face Bowser in the final battle.

120 maximum to get a small Easter Egg with Yoshi.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 9, 2008)

If you exploit all the glitches successfully, you can beat the game with only 8 stars.

And yes, I did get 120.  Want to play SM64DS and get the extra 30 stars.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I've beaten the entire game. Took me roughly 2 years to do so.


wait wha?
only 3 days for me...@_@ I must of had no life back then


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_nK_JQZkE4

^ How to beat Mario 64 with just 16 stars using glitches.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 9, 2008)

Mario 64 isn't that hard. If I didn't pack away my N64 once I got my Gamecube I garuntee I'd have gotten them all (I think I was like... 10 away once I stopped, all "get 100 coins in the level" stars).


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 9, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_nK_JQZkE4
> 
> ^ How to beat Mario 64 with just 16 stars using glitches.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3laTGxwZVk

^ how to beat it with glitches and save states.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 10, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3laTGxwZVk
> 
> ^ how to beat it with glitches and save states.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kZOJH9iwdE&feature=related

^even better.

forgive the doublepost


----------



## Laze (Dec 10, 2008)

Being able to have a bit of a banter with Yoshi sort of made it all seemed OK. It also shot itself in teh foot, unlessyou started up a new sav file and started all over again, which I was in the habit of doing.

Fo some reason, I'm finding it really hard to actually get all the Stars for Super Mario Galaxy. And some of those Puple Coin challenges are overly fiddly - so much so I've officially given up until I'm able to play the game without swearing to myself.

I haven't even got all those Purple Coins for the first level; the first _sodding_ level of all things!


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember how hard it was to do it with my control stick worn out... The hardest (and last I got) was the one involving the Thwomp in the Tick-Tock Clock level.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 10, 2008)

I have it for my DS and I got stuck not much further than OP.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

I never played a consol before ps2 for some reason.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

yes several times
on the DS too


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

ive beaten the game but i didnt collect all 120 stars
i just didnt really feal like it^^


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 10, 2008)

beat the orginial  but never got all the stars. I got all 150 on the ds version though


----------



## Dayken (Dec 10, 2008)

Laze said:


> Being able to have a bit of a banter with Yoshi sort of made it all seemed OK. It also shot itself in teh foot, unlessyou started up a new sav file and started all over again, which I was in the habit of doing.
> 
> Fo some reason, I'm finding it really hard to actually get all the Stars for Super Mario Galaxy. And some of those Puple Coin challenges are overly fiddly - so much so I've officially given up until I'm able to play the game without swearing to myself.
> 
> I haven't even got all those Purple Coins for the first level; the first _sodding_ level of all things!



I would love to meet the man responsible for the Luigi's Purple Coins star and shake his hand. And then proceed to jab a fork in his eye.

Also, as much as I love SMG, being expected to collect 120 stars TWICE just to get to the true final level (which from what I hear is a severe disappointment) and one last star is bullshit.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 10, 2008)

holy shit...120 stars? lol...

I originally thought that the whole game ended with the 50th star or something but to my horror, after getting the 50th star, I realized I was nowhere near the end. And then came the fact I discovered simcity so gg to mario ^^

Wish I had a DS... I suddenly feel like finishing the game...I need closure...


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 10, 2008)

I loved that game a lot growing up. It took me a few years before I finally beat the final Bowser level, though. I never did get all 120 stars though, I think the highest I got was around 100-102 stars.

I did get 120 stars on SMG however, haven't played Luigi's missions yet though. It's an amazing game, as well.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes! I didn't get all the stars but I did beat the final boss.
Peach made a cake.


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd have to look back, but I'm pretty sure that I actually finished that game in its entirety, including getting all the damn stars.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, I've beaten SM64 with all 120 stars pocketed several times.  Man, I miss that game...

I do have the DS version (and somehow managed to get all 150 stars there once), but it just doesn't feel the same to me.  =/


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got my DS with SUper Mario 64, so I'm working on finishing it


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Yep, I've beaten SM64 with all 120 stars pocketed several times.  Man, I miss that game...
> 
> I do have the DS version (and somehow managed to get all 150 stars there once), but it just doesn't feel the same to me.  =/



The touchscreen doesn't adequately substitute for an analog stick, IMO.  Makes some stars very difficult for me.

Other than that the DS version is an improvement.  Multiple characters is neat.  (Even if Yoshi is somewhat useless, except for a few stars.)  And minigame heaven <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 10, 2008)

It depends on whether or not you mean "got enough stars to get the ending" completed or "100% completed", then yes and no respectively. I quickly lost interest once I finally managed to get mario through the course wishing I could bring Luigi or Yoshi instead.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

MayDay said:


> I remember back when I was a wee tot, the first game I played was super mario 64 on my Nintendo 64.
> 
> Only thing was, I never managed to collect all the stars. I think I got stuck somewhere on the 56th star... So anyone here who has completed the game? I would have loved to play mario again but I lost my Nintendo ages ago
> 
> I'm curious what was the total number of stars you were suppose to collect^^



I can't remember how many stars you get but when you get them all the cannon opens in the front of the castle and it shoots you on to the roof and you get 99 lives from yoshi.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 10, 2008)

If by finished you mean just completed the game, yes, as for collecting all the stars, heeeeelllll no, but oh well.



> I can't remember how many stars you get but when you get them all the cannon opens in the front of the castle and it shoots you on to the roof and you get 99 lives from yoshi.



Which doesn't make any sense to me as you've completed the game totally and collected all the stars.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Which doesn't make any sense to me as you've completed the game totally and collected all the stars.



About the ONLY thing you can do at that point that hasn't ABSOLUTELY been done to death is bring your times on the slide races down.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hell yeah. 120 stars. Still have the cartridge the game is saved on.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Also, as much as I love SMG, being expected to collect 120 stars TWICE just to get to the true final level (which from what I hear is a severe disappointment) and one last star is bullshit.


I'm fairly certain doing it once unlocks the final level for Mario's quest and doing it twice unlocks it for Luigi.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

I beat Super Mario 64 and Super Mario Galaxy (collecting ALL the stars)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Which doesn't make any sense to me as you've completed the game totally and collected all the stars.



It's too try and get you too keep playing the game for fun or something, it worked for like 15 minutes before it got boring.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Which doesn't make any sense to me as you've completed the game totally and collected all the stars.



You also get a new version of the Triple Jump, and if you go back to the cabin in level 4, you can race a fatter (and harder to beat) Penguin.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You also get a new version of the *Triple Jump*, and if you go back to the cabin in level 4, you can race a fatter (and harder to beat) Penguin.



I forgot all about that, it's been so many years. lol


----------



## Dayken (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm fairly certain doing it once unlocks the final level for Mario's quest and doing it twice unlocks it for Luigi.



True, but I'm pretty sure you can't attempt that purple coin star until it's open for both of them. I have yet to finish my first 120 though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm fairly certain doing it once unlocks the final level for Mario's quest and doing it twice unlocks it for Luigi.



If I recall correctly, you have to beat Bowser once (to get the Purple Comets), get the 120th, then beat Bowser again, to unlock the 121st, then go through Luigi's side(or wait on 121st til you beat Luigi's side), beat Bowser (to get the Purple Comets), finish the 120th star, then get the 121st (242nd overall) and final.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yes several times
> on the DS too



^This.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't like SMario 64 much anyway. Like Super Mario 3, it's a decent game, but I was a SEGA child and sonic _slays_ Mario.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I didn't like SMario 64 much anyway. Like Super Mario 3, it's a decent game, but I was a SEGA child and sonic _slays_ Mario.


too bad Sonic now means Sonic Team and not Sega XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I didn't like SMario 64 much anyway. Like Super Mario 3, it's a decent game, but I was a SEGA child and sonic _slays_ Mario.



Well, considering that Mario games still sell and get great reviews, whereas Sonic games constantly get bad reviews and don't sell as well as they used to (like the first 4 did) I'd say it's the other way around.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 11, 2008)

The sonic 2d games. I'd much rather play them than any mario game past or present. Mario did reinvent itself fairly well when 3d game knocking and Sonic didn't really. Too bad.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 11, 2008)

Sega should just stop making Sonic games for a few years and then pass it on to a different, competent dev team that are fans of the series. Hell, it worked for Contra 4 and Metroid Prime.

Then again, considering how many morons still buy the games (I know I said I played Sonic Unleashed in another thread, it was a rental copy), that probably won't happen.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Sega should just stop making Sonic games for a few years and then pass it on to a different, competent dev team that are fans of the series. Hell, it worked for Contra 4 and Metroid Prime.
> 
> Then again, considering how many morons still buy the games (I know I said I played Sonic Unleashed in another thread, it was a rental copy), that probably won't happen.



Again... its not Sega making the games its Sonic Team since Sonic Team have Full rights to the Sonic series now.


----------



## Vexer (Dec 11, 2008)

i got around 103 or 115 stars then quit
it go annoying after a while


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You also get a new version of the Triple Jump, and if you go back to the cabin in level 4, you can race a fatter (and harder to beat) Penguin.



Lol, still not sure why since you collected all the stars, I mean, unless theirs an alternate ending or something, I don't think it'd be worth it, unlike in Galaxy where you can play as Luigi, yay.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Lol, still not sure why since you collected all the stars, I mean, unless theirs an alternate ending or something, I don't think it'd be worth it, unlike in Galaxy where you can play as Luigi, yay.



Well, Bowser does have a different message if you do collect all the stars.


----------



## Monak (Dec 11, 2008)

I finished it , though it was the least pleasing of the Mario games to date.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> I finished it , though it was the least pleasing of the Mario games to date.



I thought SM64 was fun (though not as fun as SMB3).


----------



## Tycho (Dec 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I thought SM64 was fun (though not as fun as SMB3).



IMO...

SMB3 > SM64 > SMW > SMW2.

Best damn Mario game ever made.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> IMO...
> 
> SMB3 > SM64 > SMW > SMW2.
> 
> Best damn Mario game ever made.



Also best-selling game ever. Over 44 million copies sold.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 12, 2008)

44 million 0.0
That beats halo by ALOT


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

MayDay said:


> 44 million 0.0
> That beats halo by ALOT


Mario > Master Chief


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty sure I got 120 or 121. Cam you get 121?

Also completed SMB3 without warp whistles once, that took a while.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 12, 2008)

Of course SMB3 was the best! Raccoon Mario, Magic Wands, The Koopalings... X3

...The Pipe Maze was a real b*tch though...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 12, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Pretty sure I got 120 or 121. Cam you get 121?



Though there is a Star #121, after you beat Bowser the third time, it doesn't count towards your Star total. It's merely for show.


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 12, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Of course SMB3 was the best! Raccoon Mario, Magic Wands, The Koopalings... X3
> 
> ...The Pipe Maze was a real b*tch though...


i hear that, spent a lot of time dicking around with those pipes.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2008)

I have, but the most starts I've ever collected was all but one. The last one I was trying to get is a major pain in the ass to get X__X

Too bad this was on the N64  but on the Wii, my virtual console M64 has around 15-20 stars.



TwilightV said:


> I remember how hard it was to do it with my control stick worn out... The hardest (and last I got) was the one involving the Thwomp in the Tick-Tock Clock level.



I found the Rainbow Cruise levels the hardest since if you made one bad jump/step, = lose a life.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> IMO...
> 
> SMB3 > SM64 > SMW > SMW2.
> 
> Best damn Mario game ever made.


In terms of what brought more to the series, Super Mario World is rather overrated. SMB3 contributed a lot more to the series' history.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I remember how hard it was to do it with my control stick worn out... The hardest (and last I got) was the one involving the Thwomp in the Tick-Tock Clock level.



Actually, there's a trick that makes getting that one very easy. If you can get under the moving platform, you can do a Triple Jump towards the back of the area, bounce off the wall and land on top of the Thwomp and get the Star. I've done it that way plenty of times, rather than try to run against the horizontal escalator.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 13, 2008)

I finished Super Mario 64, didn't get all 120 stars. I really need to get Super Mario Galaxy and play that.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> In terms of what brought more to the series, Super Mario World is rather overrated. SMB3 contributed a lot more to the series' history.



I can't argue with that, really, which is why SMW is ranked where it is.

SMB3 was the one game you HAD to have for your NES.  And as for beating it without warp whistles: LOL.  I bagged ALL THREE warp whistles and never used a one.

I also got every White Mushroom House (I <3 P-Wings).  The best worlds IMO were World 3 (Water World) and World 6 (Ice World) because they were both HUGE.

All that said - the massive amount of secret levels and stuff in SMW was great IMO.


----------

